# Hand feeding betta



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

My betta used to be completely scared of me when I first got him... he would always swim away from me... but then I watched my boyfriend hand feed his and I thought it would be a great idea to try!

Now he comes to me when ever I put my hands near the tank or my fingers in.. its great!  and if I do have to put my hand it the tank I have a little betta chasing me around nipping at my hand  They really are little characters 

BTW I always make sure my hands are clean, thoroughly rinsed and towel dried before they go near the water...

Does anyone else do this with theirs?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Aww..

I used to handfeed my dwarf puffer before she died. Cute little things, they are.


----------

